# Sterling Engine Wood Stove Fan



## chucketn (Oct 9, 2011)

I would like to build a Sterling Engine powered fan for a wood stove. It needs to be big enough to be useful, but fairly simple to make.
I have drooled over the Meyers casting kit, but that is way too expensive for me. I have dabbled in casting aluminum and I think I could do lost foam.
Has anyone built such a fan? Do you have any recommendations on plans, books, or build logs? I really want to make it myself, but have zero experience with Stirling engines.

Chuck in E. TN


----------



## lazylathe (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi Chuck,
Have a look on fleabay, I have seen plans for sale on there
for the fan you are wanting to build.


Andrew


----------



## chucketn (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks, Andrew, I'm on it.

Chuck in E. TN


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 9, 2011)

Villiage press of Home Shop Machinist fame publishes steam and stirling books 1 and 2 book one has the James Senf Plans for a stirling fan as well as build instructions for an Ericson Rider and several steam engines. 
Tin


----------



## mklotz (Oct 9, 2011)

Given the temperature differentials possible with a wood stove, almost any Stirling engine should work very nicely. Simply replace the flywheel with a fan.

Heating with a wood stove can really dry things out. My grandmother always kept a pan of water on the back of the stove to counter that. Combine such a water system with a cooling jacket for the engine and you should be able to really get it spinning over.


----------



## chucketn (Oct 9, 2011)

The stirling powerd wood stove fan would be for my brother who has burned wood most of his adult life. He keeps a cast iron teapot on the stove for humidity.Maybe another smaller fancier one for my son, who runs a pelet stove. ;D

Chuck in E. TN


----------



## chucketn (Nov 10, 2013)

As it's heating season again, and I'm going to visit my family over the holidays, I thought I'd bump this thread.
Can anyone recommend a  plan for a sterling engine wood stove fan?
Again, the kits are way too expensive. I want to make it. 
I will soon have aluminum casting capability as well.

Chuck


----------



## jwcnc1911 (Nov 10, 2013)

Search youtube for "myfordboy"

Free plans and build log on his blog


----------



## Lawijt (Nov 10, 2013)

jwcnc1911 said:


> Search youtube for "myfordboy"
> 
> Free plans and build log on his blog


 
Not right , He sell the castings with the drawnings.
I follow this man already long time. He makes great projects & I learn a lot from his video's.

Barry


----------

